# Thinking about getting a new dog...



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Sep 20, 2015)

HI

I’ve bean thinking abut getting a new dog for my farm. I have goats chickens and cats so she has to be good with those kinds of animal. I currently have an Australian shepherd/ gamine shepherd mix dog, she is gentle with the baby goats and doesn't do anything to hurt the chickens, and at night she keeps the coyotes away. 

The only problem with her is she hates thunder storms and is terrified of the older goats if she didn't meet them when they were kids. 

She is 8 years old can she would be able to train a puppy to bark at the foxes and other predators. 
I would like to know, what are some dog breeds you have had good luck with? 


PS I have small children who run all over my farm so she has to be gentle with them, but also protect them. 
Thank you 
.


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum @EmilyVioletElithabeth , We've moved your question to it's own thread so that it gets the attention it deserves.  ~  elevan, BYH moderator


----------



## Baymule (Sep 20, 2015)

Read this livestock guard dog section of the forum. There is so much great information that will help you make the decision that is best for you. There are several very good breeds of LGD and cross breeds as well.


----------

